# What is a stat modifier?



## KahlynnL (Aug 6, 2012)

As per Oxford, in order for me to receive payment for my internal med providers I will have to  add a "STAT" modifier with 85025 for payment. I have searched and cannot find this information anywhere. I have no issues for my oncology providers, this is only for internal med providers for this one procedure code. Help me please....


----------



## hewitt (Aug 6, 2012)

The only modifier I see that may apply is ET.


----------



## KahlynnL (Aug 10, 2012)

thank you, I will try this and see what Oxford comes back with.


----------



## sauls (Aug 30, 2012)

MOdifier ST, for Stat.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Sep 4, 2012)

Modifier ST is for Trauma---
per the HCPCS book: ST-related to trauma or injury (does not represtent STAT).  Modifier ET is for emergency services.  

There is not a modifier for STAT.


----------

